# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه پردیس

## a99a78

سلام
لطفا اگر مطمئنید بگید 
پردیس پرستاری بابل و ساری چقدر میگیرن؟ واقعا برام مهمه متشکرم

----------


## anis79

کارشناسی حداقل ۶ به بالا میگیرن بین ۶-۸ میلیون حساب کنید ( معمولا ۸ ترم حدود ۵۰ میلیون میشه )
زنگ بزنین امور مالی دانشکده مورد نظر و سوال کنید

----------


## a99a78

up

----------


## NormaL

> سلام
> لطفا اگر مطمئنید بگید 
> پردیس پرستاری بابل و ساری چقدر میگیرن؟ واقعا برام مهمه متشکرم


سلام زنگ بزنین به دانشگاه سوال کنین دیگه :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------

